# Cost of new windows...



## Hack

As some of you know, I live in a pretty old home.  It is not very energy efficient, but we're trying to change that without changing the "feeling" of the home.

As we strive to be more energy efficient with CFL's, insulation, more efficient applicances, etc., we have one area that we haven't discussed until now...

Windows.

We are considering replacing our single pane double hung windows with more efficient windows of the same style.

We are restricted in what we can do because we live in a historic neighborhood.  We can only replace the windows with wood windows (no aluminum, or clad windows)

Before I start calling window contractors, does anybody have a gut feel of how much double hung wood framed insulated glass windows will cost?  Are they $500 each installed?  $1,000 each installed?  MORE????  LESS????

I'm just trying to get a budgeting number so we can plan our projects accordingly.

TIA...


----------



## guyod

Sucks being told what you can use even if wood is the best choice.  
That is probably why you see people with purple houses. At one time they were told they had to have a white house. 

Suprising big box stores sell windows made of wood starting around $200. figure another $100 for installation. 
Its just like anything else in construction. you can spend as little or as much as your bank account and afford.


----------



## ToolGuy

It's really hard to estimate the cost, as there are so many options available and so many variables to the labor involved. If the exterior of the sashes must be wood (surprisingly, since they would have to be painted anyway  ), one option is Marvin Tilt Pack. They're available in solid wood and they keep the same dimention as the existing windows. The drawback is that your existing frames must be square and in good condition, or at least made so. 

I used sash packs (don't remember what brand) on one restoration project a few years ago. All went in real easy except for 2 windows, which I had to do some extra work to get them square. What I did is carefully removed the old frames intact, and reinstalled them. 

Here's a link to the Marvins. There may be other brands that have similar setups. http://www.marvin.com/default.aspx?page=Tilt_Pac_Double_Hung


----------



## ToolGuy

Oh, and about the cost. I'm guessing a good average is $650 per window. That's $500 for the window kit and $150 for the installation. But this is really a shot in the dark. You could easily spend a lot more or a little less.


----------



## gulatilim

if you would like use wood grain unleade pvc windows , i can help you  it is arround $150 each.pvc windows


----------



## ToolGuy

gulatilim, I'm not sure it's appropriate to try and sell him your windows. He asked for information, not solicitation.


----------



## Hack

Thanks for the help everyone...

I'm still in the "investigational" stage on this one.  I like to plan things our pretty thoroughly before I take the plunge on a project.

I hadn't thought of getting an energy audit.  I wonder if PG&E does them at a reduced cost to try to "green" the planet?

One of our biggest costs is heating.  We don't usually need A/C in the winter, but we do need heat in the summer.  Our double hung windows leak really, really bad, and much of the heat we use is just to get past that leakage.

Another benefit we know we'll get with insulated windows is sound attenuation.  We live in town, and traffic noise can be annoying.  Our neighbors recently replaced just the windows in their Master BR, Living Room, and Kitchen and it made a huge difference in noise level.

But, first things first...I gotta get the bathroom finished...

Cheers!


----------



## Kerrylib

If you have old drafty windows, you will appreciate the new upgraded windows.  We replaced original single pane aluminum windows that had wood frame interior storm windows installed at some point (still drafty) with tripple pane, low e-glass, vinyl windows and were amazed.

Yes the sound was something we hadn't considered.  When we closed the windows it was shocking how quiet it got.

One seemingly odd side effect of the new windows was we needed to actually run the furnace temp a bit warmer to maintain same comfort level.  The old windows leaked enough that the furnace kicked on more often and circulated the warm air frequently making it feel more comfortable.  With the new windows, the furnace ran MUCH less frequently and thus when sitting around not doing much, the house "felt" cooler.

Installed, these ran us in the $12k range for 8 windows on main level (one of these was a 4 x 7 bay window), plus 5 basement windows.  Part of the installation also included wraping the entire frame of the opening w/ oak and oak sills.  We had to go through and oil/stain/seal the wood ourselves.

Kerrylib


----------



## guyod

Triple pane.. wow. i havent heard of that yet. Did you get the argon gas too?


----------



## dela

Hi, We are putting plexi interior storm windows in our old house and they are actually warmer than the walls!

I posted a video on youtube, you can google it by typing in "Plexiglas Interior Storm Windows".  I hate to advertise it because I look so fat but, oh well!  I might do a better one sometime but you'll get the information from this one!

We have really thought this over, and I really think that it's better to do the plexiglas at around $30 a window, because double pane gets cloudy before 20years is up, and you will never recoup the money in energy savings!  Plus the windows are part of the old home...I hate double pane windows.  I've redone all my old windows and they are so beautiful (original finish on the inside, re-done paint and glazing on the outside).  You will lose a lot of charm if you take them out, unless they are ugly anyway.


----------



## Kerrylib

Actually they were Krypton filled (heavier gas than argon).

I've seen several companies w/ triple pane units.

Seems to me the biggest difference in the windows is the frame design.  How many insulating chambers and how they are configured to prevent heat flow there.  There isn't much "innovation" in the actual window itself.  Double/triple panes, low e coatings, etc. are all tricks that don't take much technology to do well. 

Making a strong, efficient frame that moves easily and seals well is where you find the really good windows.


----------



## Tru_blue

Several comments.  First, there are three main ways to replace windows with new wood windows.  One can replace the sashes only with new sashes and a pair of vinyl tracks.  Like a previous poster mentioned, you must have an opening perfectly square for the replacement kit to properly function.  This option is for double hung windows only.  Sine this method does not include a screen, you would also have to purchase a separate screen or a storm/screen combination.  The second type is also a double hung replacement kit, but it comes in a retrofit frame that fits into the existing frame, and it normally includes a built-in screen.  Even if the opening is out of square, this retrofit replacement frame can be put in square to properly operate.  Both of these options generally cost less for labor than the third option.  The third option is to replace the entire window unit, which would include the sashes, frame, sill, and interior/exterior trim.  It is available with a screen, a storm/screen combination, or neither.  Although the most costly for both labor and materials, this method allows the installer to properly insulate around the window frame and seal any potential water leaks or air infiltration issues.  The first way works good if done right but would be (potentially) the least effective of the three.  The 2nd method is better than the 1st, and potentially the 3rd method is the best.  However, all three are acceptable if done correctly.  Storm windows, by the way, are not really needed with modern energy-efficient windows, but if you're looking for historical authenticity it might create the right look.  Triple glazed is available on clad windows and vinyl windows; it's a bit more difficult to find it on wood-only windows.  

As for sound reduction, buying a double glazed, gas filled replacement window might be "noisier" than your original windows.  It disappoints me when I hear of salespeople or contractors promise that new windows will reduce outside noise.  If you're replacing a double glazed window system (single glazed plus a storm) with a double or even triple glazed window in which all of the new panes are the same thickness, the respective panes of glass are all working to reduce the same noise frequencies and every extra layer of glass will add little benefit.  It's a commonly misunderstood issue.  To significantly reduce outside noise one pane must be thicker than the other (they would block a greater range of noise frequencies), or better yet one can use laminated glass, which is so far superior to any other noise-reducing glass system in any window.


----------



## ilanag123

this is a pretty good site for price comparing different brands of windows.

www.windows4me.com

its mostly vinyl now, but wood windows will be there soon too. a new tool for the consumer that wants to really investigate the price of windows including installation or not.


----------



## Robbie245

Anderson makes wood replacement windows custom, to fit any opening. I believe the name brand is Renewal by Anderson. I haven't installed these but I think they work through dealers. I believe that Pella also makes a real wood custom replacement window. These type windows might cost more upfront but you'll have no cost in fixing your siding our patching your inside walls like you would if you change the window size. In the long run, these are probably cheaper. I'm not sure if these guys ContractorsUSA Replacement Windows sell them but I know they have a large network of window installers. I'm sure the Historical Society knows of other products available because you are obviously not the 1st person that wanted to change windows in a historical district. I'd ask them for ideas. Good luck! 

Rob


----------



## John7447

Triple pane is worth the price, with the price of heating and cooling going up and up.
Marvin makes very good windows,I dont like the Marvin tilt pack that comes in a pizza box, or any that use that jamb liner system.
_______________________________________________________________
replacement windows ma and window replacement ma


----------



## B.Thomas

Hack said:


> As some of you know, I live in a pretty old home.  It is not very energy efficient, but we're trying to change that without changing the "feeling" of the home.
> 
> As we strive to be more energy efficient with CFL's, insulation, more efficient applicances, etc., we have one area that we haven't discussed until now...
> 
> Windows.
> 
> We are considering replacing our single pane double hung windows with more efficient windows of the same style.
> 
> We are restricted in what we can do because we live in a historic neighborhood.  We can only replace the windows with wood windows (no aluminum, or clad windows)
> 
> Before I start calling window contractors, does anybody have a gut feel of how much double hung wood framed insulated glass windows will cost?  Are they $500 each installed?  $1,000 each installed?  MORE????  LESS????
> 
> I'm just trying to get a budgeting number so we can plan our projects accordingly.
> 
> TIA...




A friend of mine had to follow certain historical guidelines like you have to do, and he got Pella windows.  They were expensive but damn if they don't look good and appear to function really well.

Another guy I know had a carpenter make wooden windows.  Even more expensive but a work of art when you see a guy who can really do a good job with his hands.


----------

